

Amazingly, MySpace’s Decline Is Accelerating - rhartsock
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/23/amazingly-myspaces-decline-is-accelerating/

======
vannevar
Not amazing at all. This is precisely the behavior I would expect from a
social networking site. The same factors that drive exponential growth (hey,
all my friends are here, I should join too!) now drive exponential decline
(hey, my friends are leaving, guess I should leave too!). Facebook should take
heed, it could collapse just as suddenly.

